

Maryland Judge Robert Nalley ordered officer to shock defendant in court - learc83
http://baltimorepostexaminer.com/maryland-judge-robert-nalley-ordered-officer-shock-defendant-court/2014/08/18

======
anigbrowl
I don't know why Mr King decided to defend himself - this is usually a
terrible idea, and it also tends to irritate judges. But he'll almost
certainly get a retrial, although on the facts of the case he'll probably be
convicted anyway. Although it's hard to evaluate the judge's action without
knowing all of what went on beforehand, I've only ever heard of physical
shocks being used to restrain unruly or violent defendants, not ones who just
try to talk over the judge.

------
cafard
I remember the tire deflation bit from the Washington Post. I'm not sure why
Nailey is still employed as a judge.

